# Raffle: Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P



## sandyut (Feb 14, 2020)

To give a little something back to the greatest site on earth, I am raffling one: Inkbird Waterproof Instant Read Thermometer IHT-1P.  its new and barley used.  I got it for a review and I already have one.  It works great, I just don't need two and I want to share with this great group. 

Post on this thread with a pic of you best or favorite cook to be entered.  I will use a random number generator or some such thing to pick the winning poster.  I will mail it out USPS priority mail free of charge.  the raffle closes Sunday at a time TBD :)


----------



## Bliz (Feb 14, 2020)

This was my first attempt at beef short ribs that I made for the Super Bowl. Cooked on a MB 30 electric smoker for about 10 hours with oak chips. So damn good!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 14, 2020)

I'd like to enter. Thanks for the opportunity! 
	

		
			
		

		
	






Smoked prime rib


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 14, 2020)

Put me in please! Thanks 

 sandyut








Double smoked glazed ham. Courtesy of 

 Bearcarver
  and his step by steps 

Ryan


----------



## Electric88 (Feb 14, 2020)

My first attempt at baby backs (they were on sale) turned out pretty good IMO. Looked good, tasted better!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Feb 14, 2020)

Awesome of you to do Dave! Love seeing the community give back like you and several others before you. Great unit I have one myself works great! Best thing about it is its rechargeable.


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 14, 2020)

Getting it ready for the Camp Chef Woodwind!
7 Rib, Rib Roast. . . Yikes!

Please count me in.  And thanks for the opportunity. . . You're  very generous and the Greatest!

John 

 BandCollector


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 14, 2020)

I don't need it but i'm sure someone will enjoy it, very nice of ya. another reason this is the best forum on the net.


----------



## mike243 (Feb 14, 2020)

Mighty nice of ya, don't put me in I have 1, going to buy the son 1 sometime before summer, he is a slacker, bought him a performer with gas lite and a cover 2 years ago for xmas and a #5 pitboss smoker the next year and he don't use them enuff to suit me lol, his wife will use it more in the kitchen. Great piece of equipment to have. you all posting food pictures suck lol starving me to death, gotta work tomorrow but Daytona is Sunday and I'm thinking wings


----------



## Baconyoulikeapig (Feb 14, 2020)

Please put my name in the hat!  Here is my Cherry smoked Osso Buco using Oxtail dish.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 14, 2020)

I'm not proud: I'll give it to my daughter and SIL







Chris


----------



## JJS (Feb 14, 2020)

simple but delicious.
Thank you for the opportunity


----------



## fished (Feb 14, 2020)

that's nice of you.  I don't need it either, I have my smoke


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 14, 2020)

Not the prettiest presentation but you get the idea.  Thanks for the giveaway chance.


----------



## Winterrider (Feb 14, 2020)

Have a couple so don't need,  very nice gesture.


----------



## yankee2bbq (Feb 14, 2020)

Cool! Count me in!


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 14, 2020)

What's not to love about ABT's


----------



## civilsmoker (Feb 14, 2020)

I’m in!


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Feb 15, 2020)

Sign me up.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 15, 2020)

Don't count me in. I just wanted to say that is a great thing you're doing.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Feb 15, 2020)

Count me in


----------



## sandyut (Feb 15, 2020)

HI all, get on this if you need one!  its a great thermometer and its free to the winner.


----------



## Alphonse (Feb 15, 2020)

Count me in!

Legs on the Watchman Stove:


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 15, 2020)

I’m in, thanks very much for doing this!


----------



## bassman (Feb 16, 2020)

Count me in.


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 16, 2020)

Please except my entry of corned beef on the left and pastrami on the right. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## sandyut (Feb 16, 2020)

And the winner is...Post # 3!!!



 TNJAKE
  PM me your mailing address and I'll get this heading your way.  May it be used on many great cooks!

Thanks to all who participated.  this was fun for me to see all the great cooks and give back to such a great group of people!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2020)

Congratulations 

 TNJAKE
  ! And thanks again 

 sandyut
  for the chance but even more so of your fine gesture!   

Ryan


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 16, 2020)

sandyut said:


> And the winner is...Post # 3!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bud I really appreciate you doing this raffle. I have some inkbird stuff(4 probe) and love it so far. I badly needed a good instant read. Thanks again!


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 16, 2020)

Congratulations 

 TNJAKE


----------



## sandyut (Feb 16, 2020)

enjoy!  Feels good to give back and pay it forward!


----------



## Electric88 (Feb 16, 2020)

Congrats Jake!


----------



## WildewoodBBQ (Feb 16, 2020)

Good luck all! Looking to start using my winning set from last month pretty soon!!

Keep up the great giveaways!!


----------



## MJB05615 (Feb 18, 2020)

sandyut said:


> And the winner is...Post # 3!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats TNJAKE!  Thanks Sandyut for doing this.  This is the greatest Forum!


----------



## Ricardo's (Feb 18, 2020)

count me in! thanks

my first and only brisket i've ever done. definitely not the last!!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 20, 2020)

Got it. Thanks again 

 sandyut
 ! I'll use this several times a week.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 20, 2020)

Saweet!  Enjoy it on many cooks!


----------

